

Looking for a graphic designer?  Here is a simple guide - Stronico
http://blog.profitawareness.com/2011/10/looking-for-a-graphic-designer-2/

======
amandalim89
99 designs is a good place to start if you need a quick, simple fix.
<http://99designs.com/>

